# She walked out of this cruiser.



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Some of you know me, some of you love me and some of you hate me. Most of you might have seen this and some might have not so ill put a picture up. I currently have 4-5 totaled 09 cruisers at the shop.
High speed chase ended up like this. Taken with my cell excuse the quality.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

How old is this pic? There aren't any leaves on the trees...


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Was taken in April, wow i guess its a lot earlier then i thought.


----------



## Goose (Dec 1, 2004)

Out of curiosity - why do they send the cruisers to you? Do you strip usable parts and give them back to the departments, buy the cars back from the departments for usable parts (since you're doing mechanical and likely other body work), or do the departments bring you older units at the same time to put the newer gear from the wrecked units in them?


----------



## OfficerObie59 (Sep 14, 2007)

That was from Marshfield? Damn...not to start another debate here, but thats why I make the personal decision to buckle up when I'm on duty.


----------



## GMACK24 (Jun 2, 2003)

Hey Man. Havent seen you post in 2 years welcome back.

Glad she was alright. From what I recall this guy works at MHQ they equip most of the Cruisers in the state.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

haha not just this state most of the north east actually lol. Good to see you too mack.

Frank most of the time some of the equipment is still usable so it gets striped out before the car is junked. Sometimes we'll take the motor and transmission as well but this was all destroyed.

She was buckled up as well, its amazing how much the prisoner cage acts as a roll cage and keeps the car from crushing completely.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

I'd like a prisoner cage in my PC, if only to muffle the noise from the kids lol.

Looks like it ate a telephone pole. What's the story?


----------



## Duff112 (Apr 14, 2006)

OfficerObie59 said:


> That was from Marshfield? Damn...not to start another debate here, but thats why I make the personal decision to buckle up when I'm on duty.


+1...It's good to see reminders like this. Thanks Blue.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

High speed chase and she lost control and hit a telephone pole and broke it. I think she was just out of the academy or something.


----------



## Guest (Aug 14, 2009)

bluej511 said:


> High speed chase and she lost control and hit a telephone pole and broke it. I think she was just out of the academy or something.


F'in n00bs.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Could happen to any one of us.


----------



## lofu (Feb 25, 2006)

Ok, I'll say it..."women drivers..." J/k


----------



## fra444 (Nov 23, 2008)

jettsixx said:


> Could happen to any one of us.


 YOU SPEAK FOR YOURSELF jett!!!!

I'm not allowed to chase so that cant happen to me!!


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

fra444 said:


> YOU SPEAK FOR YOURSELF jett!!!!
> 
> I'm not allowed to chase so that cant happen to me!!


Are you telling me that if the call was for an offficer down, or a choking child you wouldnt be exceeding the speed limit? I am not saying it would have to be for a chase.


----------



## Guest (Aug 15, 2009)

jettsixx said:


> Are you telling me that if the call was for an offficer down, or a choking child you wouldnt be exceeding the speed limit? I am not saying it would have to be for a chase.


I've been to a ton of those calls, and in 21 years, I have yet to wreck a police cruiser.


----------



## LGriffin (Apr 2, 2009)

Delta784 said:


> I've been to a ton of those calls, and in 21 years, I have yet to wreck a police cruiser.


Knock on wood, +1


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

Well at least you guys arent like some towns (some of you who stop by might have seen it but i won't say who) 2 cruisers (same town) hit each other lol.


----------



## jmac572 (Aug 7, 2007)

jeeze, first pic ive seen of the cruiser since i heared of the accident... i know this officer, shes a good girl and has a good head on her shoulders, glad she walked away. i believe it was late night/early morning and wet conditions when she hit the pole. all of Marshfield's hires off of the CS list are part timers (like many other towns), meaning all of the training she had was that of a R/I academy... fine example of why this is NOT enough training to do the job, im deployed with the 772 right now and i just found out about the accident a couple weeks ago and, to be honest, wasnt too shocked.... its only about the 48th wrecked cruiser from marshfield in the past couple years, as im sure bluej can confirm, if you work at the shop that i think you work at, then youve seen plenty from marshfield


----------



## 263FPD (Oct 29, 2004)

bluej511 said:


> High speed chase and she lost control and hit a telephone pole and broke it. I think she was just out of the academy or something.


EVOC


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

I deliver the MSP cruisers too and ive witnessed evoc a couple times while being up there, let me telly ou looks like so much fun lol.

Theres another marshfield wrecked cruiser i think. Yes i have seen a lot, but this is probably the worst one ive seen yet.

This would be the other bad one ive seen.


----------



## Johnny Law (Aug 8, 2008)

263FPD said:


> EVOC


I'm going to EVOC in September up in Ayer, anyone else going? And no, I didn't rack up a cruiser and this is my punishment. We got some money for training to burn and seniority has its privileges.


----------



## jettsixx (Dec 10, 2005)

Wasnt exactly evoc, but I did the skid pad training with a T/T unit once and that was alot of fun. Its amazing when you have 70 feet of truck going sideways.


----------



## bluej511 (Jun 16, 2006)

I'm going to try and get permission at some point to try and come take some shots of EVOC, maybe for the msp themselves or just for the hell of it. Been thinking of an idea of doing an MSP calendar but we'll see how that goes.


----------



## Big.G (Nov 28, 2006)

jmac572 said:


> its only about the 48th wrecked cruiser from marshfield in the past couple years, as im sure bluej can confirm, if you work at the shop that i think you work at, then youve seen plenty from marshfield


It's not a secret. Everyone knows he works at MHQ.


----------

